# Google Maps indicate Surge Pricing



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I found this interesting while submitting a query to Google Maps. GM now indicate Surge Pricing when you look up an address.

With this type of integration I doubt Surge is going away anytime soon as claimed.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

I hope more people use this. I do mostly Select at no surge and rarely drop into X even when it does surge (as I hate it and Pool so much). At X surge, people can see that they don't have to pay that much more (if at all) for Select and are more likely to take one.


----------

